# Dooms Day Hotel,Reserved Now.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/lightbox/kans...os-shelter-resort-during-photo-071249387.html


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Pretty cool. Too bad it's public knowledge.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

There are a bunch of these places carved out of limestone by companies over the years in the Kansas City area. I have been in four of them to date. They all look pretty much the same. You can drive a semi tractor trailer through them. If you are the least bit claustrophobic you may want to avoid these places. Most of them sit right on the highway. Most are used by companies for storage now. 

One of them is owned by a small college and sits under the campus. My big concern with these places is ventilation without power.


----------

